

Planet Django - gintas
http://planetdjango.org/

======
martey
There is also <http://www.djangoproject.com/community/> , the official
aggregator.

~~~
mattdennewitz
this was apparently made as another option to the official aggregator. while
its slightly easier to read, it looks nearly identical, and offers no new
functionality to really make it worth switching -- especially for someone who
reads the official aggregator in a feed reader.

~~~
rama_vadakattu
One important addition that you can make is to add popularity metric to each
post so that readers can segregate popular posts vs non popular posts.

One such thought of adding popular metric is:

1)Track the number of shares happening for that post in
twitter,delicious,Google Reader (via Friendfeed API).

------
wmblaettler
The dates shown for the blog posts are incorrect. They all say September 20,
2009, when in fact the underlying dates go back to 2008. It looks more like
the time at which it was imported. It should be displaying the pubDate from
the feeds.

------
chaosmachine
Aggregators are fun. Here's one I made for Drupal:

<http://drupalfire.com/>

I've found that people visit the site once, subscribe to the RSS, and don't
come back.

~~~
diN0bot
maybe they're happy just reading the RSS?

~~~
lamby
That's why you should insert ads into the RSS! ¬_¬

~~~
garnet7
I subscribe via RSS using Firefox's live bookmark feature (so, I've got a
directory of bookmarks that list rss article titles). When I want to read an
article, I go to the site and read it via that RSS bookmark link (ads are
there and all).

Do you use RSS differently? If so, how?

~~~
lamby
Through a "dedicated" RSS reader, Liferea.

~~~
garnet7
Thanks for the reply. I've only ever used the method I described above. Seems
nice to read the article on its own website (styled the way the author
intended).

